# 2015 Summer Contest



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

It's time for our 5th annual Summer Contest 
Check the link for contest details http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/2015-summer-contest.html
Here's a pic I always loved from a previous contest, Sookie


----------



## Aprinceton (Oct 27, 2014)

oh thanks for spreading the word about this! I'll have to get Pip outside and do a photo shoot


----------



## Storybrooke (Aug 21, 2014)

Awesome  Now I actually have a reason to do another photo shoot with my hedgehog (Nash is the only one that likes his picture taken )


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Larry is always so generous conducting contests! What wonderful pictures are submitted!! I always look forward to these contests!!!


----------



## kayspreg (May 17, 2015)

super excited about this!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

29 have entered, check em out and enter if you can. 
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/2015-summer-contest.html


----------



## nuttylover (Jun 5, 2015)

Wow! Will do this definitely. This will be my first hedgie contest


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I love checking for new pictures. The pictures are fabulous! Some make me tear up, some make me laugh, while others cause the infamous "awwwwwwww." I have only one more thing to say............MORE PICTURES PLEASE!!!


----------



## myky11 (Jan 8, 2015)

Like shetland said, checking for new pictures is so much fun. I also enjoy seeing my little baby in there. :grin:


----------



## ellarose (Dec 5, 2014)

I entered! It took three+ hours to make, but I love it! This is a bonus image, not the one I am using as the entry. Gus even has a tip jar filled with mealies!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

73 have entered so far! You have two more days to get your photo entered. Check out what we have so far. 
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/2015-summer-contest.html


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The polls have opened!

Please vote for all your favorites when voting, you can vote for as many photos as you'd like but you can only vote this one time.

The poll sets the Top 25, after the Top 25 has been set a panel of five judges will choose their favorites in order and their scorecards will be added up to determine the winners. No prizes will be given for winning the poll. For those that don't make the Top 25 there is still a chance to win, three photos will be chosen as Honorable Mention winners.

http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/2015-summer-contest.html


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

OMG They are all really great. I want to vote for all of them!


----------



## nuttylover (Jun 5, 2015)

Hope you support my hedgie!  He is number 69.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Every entry this year is amazing! Congratulations to all the entries for such sweet shots.


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

There are a ton of great ones, thanks for doing this LarryT! We enjoyed making the surfing hedgehog photos, and we love seeing all the great entries, so many cute hedgies.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The winners have been posted! Many thanks to all that entered,voted and judged. Hedge-o-ween is right around the corner!

http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/2015-summer-contest.html


----------

